# Slayer 05 Sattelstütze



## gchul (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo erstmal,

die Stütze (Next) an meinem neu erstandenen 05-er Slayer lässt sich nur ein Stück weit versenken, etwa bis zur Höhe der Dämpferanlenkung. Kennt Ihr das? Was kann man machen?

Danke,

GCHUL


----------



## schlappmacher (2. Dezember 2005)

Tag,

und herzlich willkommen im ibc-Forum. 

Ich kann Deine Probleme mit meinem Slayer 05 nicht nachvollziehen. Die Stütze lässt sich sehr tief einschieben.

Hast Du mal das Sattelrohr geprüft; per Taschenlampe...? Rocky Rahmen sind gewöhnlich sehr gut verarbeitet (ausgeriebene Sattelrohre etc.). aber vielleicht steht ja doch im Rohr eine Schweissnaht über...?

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (3. November 2006)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei meinem 2005er Slayer, Sattelstütze lässt sich nur bis auf Höhe der Dämpferanlenkung versenken. Danach ist abrupt Schluss. Inspektion des Rohres hat keine Grate o.Ä. gezeigt. Gibt es noch mehr Slayer Besitzer mit diesem Problem und wie ist es zu lösen?
Grüße
silver


----------



## trailsurf75 (3. November 2006)

Servus Jungs,

ich hatte dasselbe Problem, bei mir half eine ordentliche Ladung Fett.

Viele Grüße
Trailsurf


----------



## silver02 (3. November 2006)

Fett und Viel Druck? Habe nur Angst, dass irgendwas kaputt geht, wenn ich mit Gewalt bei gehe...


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2006)

gchul schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> die Stütze (Next) an meinem neu erstandenen 05-er Slayer lässt sich nur ein Stück weit versenken, etwa bis zur Höhe der Dämpferanlenkung. Kennt Ihr das? Was kann man machen?
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir das gleiche. Da kann man aber nichts dagegen machen, weil die Sattelstütze an der Schweißnaht der Dampferaufnahme "feststeckt". Wenn Du da rumfeilst kann Dir diese schnell mal aus den Rahmen brechen. Würde ich die Finger davon lassen.
Ich hab mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt und komme mit der max. möglichen Höhe eigentlich alle Trails gut runter.


----------



## silver02 (3. November 2006)

Hey,
es gibt aber Slayer, bei denen sich die Sattelstütze voll versenken lässt und auch der BA Support (Herr Liebe) meint, es müsste so sein. Ich denke fast, ich frage mal bei meinem Händler, ob er das Sitzrohr im hundertstel-Bereich weiter aufreibt (nur ab Dämpferanlenkung) damit es durchgängig seine 27,2 mm Innendurchmesser hat. Das sollte der Festigkeit keinen Abbruch tun, oder?
silver


----------



## All-Mountain (4. November 2006)

silver02 schrieb:


> Hey,
> es gibt aber Slayer, bei denen sich die Sattelstütze voll versenken lässt und auch der BA Support (Herr Liebe) meint, es müsste so sein. Ich denke fast, ich frage mal bei meinem Händler, ob er das Sitzrohr im hundertstel-Bereich weiter aufreibt (nur ab Dämpferanlenkung) damit es durchgängig seine 27,2 mm Innendurchmesser hat. Das sollte der Festigkeit keinen Abbruch tun, oder?
> silver



Mir hat ein Bekannter der (Scott-)Bike-Händler ist davon abgeraten.

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: bis zur Schweißnaht der Dämperaufnahme kann ich die Stütze schon versenken. Bei meinem Element (ist ja im Prinzip die gleiche Dämpferaufnahme) läßt sich der Sattel voll versenken.


----------



## Smithy (4. November 2006)

Habe das gleiche Problem bei meinem Slayer, auch ein ´05er. Kontrollblick mit heller Taschenlampe gibt keinen Aufschluss über Grate o.ä.

Mir gehts wie All-Mountain, hab mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt, aber komisch ist das schon...

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2006)

mir ging da bei meinem 03 er auch so....bis ich feststellte, dass meine Sattelstütze gggaaaannnnzz leicht verbogen war. Da war wohl ein nicht optimal gestandener Drop dran schuld    Also nur mal so zur Anregung...


----------



## All-Mountain (5. November 2006)

Bei mir waren Rahmen und Stütze nagelneu. Die Stütze müßte also schon ab Werk verbogen gewesen sein, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.

Ich denke eher, dass trotz sicherlich guter Qualitätsicherung einige Bikes mit leicht überstehender Schweißnähten im Sitzrohr ausgeliefert wurden. Wie gesagt komme ich damit zurecht. Die RF-XY-Stütze (400er  Länge!) läßt sich weit genug versenken um auf den Trailabfahrten klarzukommen. Ich werde deswegen da nicht dran rumfeilen und eine Beschädigung des Rahmens riskieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (5. November 2006)

Ich bin da leider in einer Zwickmühle, entweder lasse ich den Rahmen ganz leicht aufreiben (Sollte der Händler oder Hersteller ja schon vor dem Verkauf geprüft und bei Bedarf gemacht haben) oder ich säge meine wunderbare 430er Roox Sattelstütze um ca. 8 cm ab, was mir auch nicht leicht fallen würde. Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, ob es der Rahmenstabilität schadet, wenn man das Sattelrohr auf die Nennweite aufreibt....
Vielleicht besorge ich mir aber auch einfach erstmal eine 350er Stütze zum Überbrücken der Überlegung ob ich das Rohr aufreiben lasse oder nicht...

silver


----------



## gchul (5. November 2006)

habe dss sattelrohr ausreiben lassen, geht zwar immer noch hakelig, aber geht.

gchul


----------



## Jako (5. November 2006)

Bei mir geht es ab der Schweißnaht auch etwas schwerer - aber es geht weiter. Mir reicht die Absenkung ich werde es also nicht nachbearbeiten. Es muß aber nicht unbedingt die Schweißnaht "durchgebrannt" sein, in den meisten Fällen handelt es sich bestimmt um wenige Hunderstel Millimeter Verformung durch die thermische Einwirkung vom Schweißen. Ein nachreiben mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle ist mit sicherheit kein Problem für die Schweißverbindung und für das Sitzrohr auch nicht. Sucht euch eine Maschinenbaufirma in eurer Stadt, die haben so eine verstellbare Reibahle. Ich glaube nicht das jeder Bikehändler sowas hat..... Gruß Jako


----------

